# Battery Charger



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And the question is?


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

joecaption said:


> And the question is?[/QUOTE
> 
> For real?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

That's a big boy. I've had a small Schumacher for 15+ years that's been trouble free. You could get away with a small one unless you need the starting feature.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a small wards charger that I have used for years. But lately I have had to jump start dead battery and no time to charge it. The veh has a lot of equipment on it that is supposed to shut down on its own. Schumacher used to be a good brand, but now I don't know.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothing is made like they used to. I just bought a new Schumacher that auto shuts off when the charge is complete. Haven't tried it yet. Hopefully it isn't garbage. I think you'll be OK with it.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

you should make sure you get the right battery charger for the battery you have. 


IMO, the best charger you can get for a vehicle is a trickle charger.

http://www.batterystuff.com/kb/articles/charging-articles/how-do-i-pick-a-battery-charger.html

may help some


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

bbo said:


> you should make sure you get the right battery charger for the battery you have.
> 
> 
> IMO, the best charger you can get for a vehicle is a trickle charger.
> ...


I have a trickle charger for the lawn tractor and a float charger for the ATVs. I have a charger with 50amp boost up north in the barn for the plow truck.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I gave $30 for a small charger probably ten years ago and still use it.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes its a good battery charger. But its probably overkill. Unless your a auto mechanic.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like a nice 12 volt charger for all general purposes that you could need At the average house.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

747 said:


> Yes its a good battery charger. But its probably overkill. Unless your a auto mechanic.


I think I am an auto mechanic!:laughing:


----------

